# tastatur von englisch auf deutsch stellen



## hopptopp (1. Dez 2008)

hallo!
ich habe meine tastatur unabsichtlich von deutsch auf englisch verstellt! allerdings nur in eclipse, in allen anderen programmen funktioniert sie noch ganz normal. kann mir jemand helfen, wie ich das wieder rückgängig machen kann??

vielen dank schon mal im voraus!!!


----------



## Wildcard (1. Dez 2008)

Du hast bestimmt Windows. Das ist diese misratene Eingabegebietsschemaleiste.


----------



## diggaa1984 (2. Dez 2008)

aso gutes thema  ich weiss wie ich sie verstelle und wieder rückgängig mache, frage is ... kann ich diesen hotkey ausstellen (beim chatten, passiert mir das neuerdings immer öfter, da ich Alt+S zum Senden benutze ... Alt + Shift = umstellen Englische <-> Deutsch) ... wäre froh wenn wer weiss wo das ausgeht, hab noch nix gefunden


----------



## Guest (2. Dez 2008)

> . wäre froh wenn wer weiss wo das ausgeht, hab noch nix gefunden



Hi,

du kannst die englische Spracheinstellung entfernen

Systemsteuerung-->Regions- und Sprachoptionen-->Sprachen-->Details-->Englisch entfernen

Gruß mk


----------

